# Service Call Charge



## rickmccarthy (Jul 20, 2009)

I have read a few posts about people wanting us to come out to give free advice or free estimates. It is absurd and I cannot afford to run around all day giving "free estimates". I have found a solution that lie's in semantics. 
There are a few companies around here that charge a fee to come out to the house. this seems to offend some people around here and I understand that it is necessarry to charge for your time as our business' don't run on atta boys and thank you's so I found a way around this situation and was wondering what you guys think and what some of you may be doing to combat this situation.

Caller: Do You charge to come out to my house?
Me : Of Course not ( As if I cant believe companies do this), Although I do have what I call a "waste my time fee" When I come out I am coming out prepared to solve your problem I will give you a price before I do anything. However If for some reason you do not want the job done today there is a $40 charge for my time. I cannot afford to run around all day giving free estimates as I am sure you understand. When is a convienent time for me to come out. 

Its semantics its the same as waiving the sevice call fee if we do the work which is what alot of guys are doing around here. and Obviously the wording varies but you get the gist. For some reason people seem to get it and understand about not being able to drive around all day without doing work and are happy that I dont charge to show up. 

I dunno guys I am still tweaking the script but seems to work, well what do you think?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't word it that way, but that is exactly what I do. 'cept mine starts at $49 and up.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

How about calling it a consulting fee? My wife is a hair stylist and they need to have consultations before doing certain procedures, and that time needs to be covered.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

$90 and hr minimum with a minimum of one hour charged per job. I dont go out and look at simple repairs. I have also started to charge for a repipe estimate and all other onsite estimates for EVERYONE. It takes an hour to drive over and give a proper estimate plus your wear/tear and gas on the van.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I have been charging a $39.00 service charge $85.00 per hr. 1 hr min. for the last 2 yrs. Some shoppers don't like it, so I tell them OK, it's $124.00 for the first hour. SC makes a big difference, and I may go up to $95.00


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

If you bring your plumbing to me, then the estimate is free. Other that that, it's 49.00 dispatch/cursory diagnostic.


----------



## copperhead (Dec 26, 2009)

At least 40 bucks for an estimate but if you decide to give me the job I will deduct the 40 bucks off the final price of the job. But you pay today.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

We charge a $60 service call and $80 for the first half hour. To keep things simple I tell people the first half hour is $140 then labor after that is $80 per half hour.

Yes price shoppers do not like that and some will argue with you that you can not give a price over the phone with out seeing the job first. I explain to them them an estimate is knowing a ball park figure, it is never set in stone. So me give you our rates and telling you what how long an average job takes is considered an estimate.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

We dont give estimates unless it is a big job. No estimates on service calls. I tell customers for the time it would take to look at it I could have it fixed. Minimum call out is $ 120.00 for the first hour $ 80.00 for every hour after that. But it is time to raise my rates again. Every January I raise our rates soon it will be $ 90.00/ hr and $ 135.00 for the first hour. We charge in hour intervals regardless if it is 15 minutes.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> We dont give estimates unless it is a big job. No estimates on service calls. I tell customers for the time it would take to look at it I could have it fixed. Minimum call out is $ 120.00 for the first hour $ 80.00 for every hour after that. But it is time to raise my rates again. Every January I raise our rates soon it will be $ 90.00/ hr and $ 135.00 for the first hour. We charge in hour intervals regardless if it is 15 minutes.


Its funny for me to see others current rates. Ours was $90 an hour back in 1988 as you can see we are up to $160 an hour around here, and we are not the most expensive either.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Its funny for me to see others current rates. Ours was $90 an hour back in 1988 as you can see we are up to $160 an hour around here, and we are not the most expensive either.


Yea, but extortion is a way of life in Chicago.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

The only estimate I give is over the phone. I've done so many of the same type of repairs/installs over and over that I can give them a rough idea of what the job will typically cost. Then I tell them if for some reason the job is going to be substantially more, I will let you know before I start the job and you can decide if you still want the job done. If you decide you don't want the job done there will be no charge. In 11 years, they chose not to get the work done about 2-3 times. I get very few price shoppers as I don't advertise, usually it's someone wanting to know if they can afford to have the job done yet. This is what works for me, and wastes as little of my precious time as possible. I know it wouldn't work for most of you, that advertise and do much more volume than my lil ham n egg operation.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Its funny for me to see others current rates. Ours was $90 an hour back in 1988 as you can see we are up to $160 an hour around here, and we are not the most expensive either.


:notworthy: I have to show up with a $200,000 excavator and a union operator that costs about $55 an hour to get that much around here. Plus I eat the fuel and maintenance too. And talk about GL costs  start sticking buckets in the ground on a daily basis and they really stick it to ya.:yes:


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

slickrick said:


> Yea, but extortion is a way of life in Chicago.


I think you are referring to our politicians, not plumbers.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

SewerRatz said:


> Its funny for me to see others current rates. Ours was $90 an hour back in 1988 as you can see we are up to $160 an hour around here, and we are not the most expensive either.


How about mark up on material. Plumbing seems dam hard to make a good mark up with all those home depots and the like around. Every one knows your cost. But what the hell you are buying it out of my truck so 
we still mark up at least 50 to 100 % 

Heating and air conditioning on the other hand has huge margins, doulbe to triple my cost I can charge out on material.


----------



## robthaplumber (Jan 27, 2010)

$49.00 and will waive the fee if work is done on that visit.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Marking up parts is hard, but I tell them if they want it now while its on my truck it is $X amount, or they can pay me to wait for them to get the parts themselves or I can return when they get the parts but I still have to charge for my time being there already.. Then I explain to them I do not warranty any parts not supplied by my company.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

The way that I have worked this is simple. Estimates are FREE if they are given over the phone. The customer must have SOME knowledge of what their problems is. IE, I have a Delta Single Lever Kitchen faucet that leaks around the handle when i turn it on. Simple repair, simple FLAT RATE estimate. Other example, is, customer has no idea what kind of faucet that they have, but it does leak, and they wanna know what it would cost to repair. I explain, that, since we have no idea, of what brand of faucet that you have, we will come out and DIAGNOSIS the problem for a fee of $60.00. If you agree with this, like all MAJOR repair services, this fee will be subtracted from the cost of the repair if you choose for us to make said repair on said faucet. 

This technique really does work. HOWEVER, i have found that it does not work all to well in the Automotive industry. Being the mechanically inclined person that I am, once I know what the problem is with the vehical, I usually perform the repairs myslef. Suckers.!!!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I've given many free estimates in my day, then I stopped.


My income levels jumped upward when it did, I got rid of the browbeaters, I now let those who take of me without reward only view my website, ads, truck rolling by their house because they won't be a part of my network for their ignorance.


That attitude whether you agree with it or not, works. That would explain why some have tried to get a second chance and I dumped them like my last 38 girlfriends. :laughing: Buh-Bye.


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

*Service Charge*

Heck what service charge??:blink:

*I'm not here to make money folks I just love to Plumb!*

:jester:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

3KP said:


> Heck what service charge??:blink:
> 
> *I'm not here to make money folks I just love to Plumb!*
> 
> :jester:


You are hired. Start tomorrow.


----------



## pdxplumber (Nov 21, 2009)

I have been in business for about six months and I am through being the cheap guy. If you give your time for free people assume it's not worth anything. It starts you out on the wrong path with your customer. I did my last free estimate a couple days ago. Half the time people are just fishing for information and ideas without any intention of paying you. It starts to sour you on people and thats bad for everyone. I think a dispatch fee screens out the *******s. I know it will keep me from becoming one.


----------



## jerad (Oct 27, 2009)

$65 to $200 for a service call here depending on how far i go.


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

Free Estimated over the phone. (short phone calls)...$120 hr from the time I leave my shop till I'm done with job. If it is after 5, 180 hr....Weekend rate is 180 hr with a 2 hr min.


----------



## holman23 (Feb 16, 2010)

i agree with a free estimate, over the phone, i have been plumbing for 31 years 5 of that in my own business, i can usually guess over the phone what it would take as long as the customer is close to describing problem. i sometimes travel up to 75 miles one way just to have the customer tell me just wanted an estimate, not any more free estimate is over the phone


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Nothing in this world is free. 

Anybody that advertises free estimates if either fooling the customers, or themselves.

Someone is paying for the time it takes to prepare a "free estimate"


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Most of the people I know that advertise free estimates usually add the time on their bids anyway they just don't charge the customers right then and there making it look like it is free. If the customer doesn't take the bid they pass it on to the next guy. Nothing is free.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*I gave up on the free estimates*

I had a guy in Broadripple wanting a free estimate to move his bathroom around.... I asked him how tight his crawl space was, and he said ...once you get past this one real tight spot , then you have about 2 feet to get back to the area...

I told him I dont do caveing for free..:no:...



I simply cant afford to go 25 miles out of my way to 
look at something and talk to ma and pa for 30 
minutes , with cousin Earl sitting at the kitchen table 
soaking int all in cause he is gonna do the work anyway....


I will give them a *Not To Exceed* price over the phone 
and if they start to haggle with me about wether it be 400 bucks or only 350 and i really need to come out and look 
at the problem, and how do I know which it will be..... 

I tell them I am not burning my gas 
and my time drive 30 miles across town just to quibble over 50 bucks with you...:thumbup::laughing:

my free estimates are usually over the phone only
that usually tells me what i am dealing with

If I need to get out of the house and away from the wife and kids on Satruday then I dont mind doing them for a change of scenery


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Same here. Free estimates are only given on the phone with the caveat if conditions are not exactly as described, the price will change. The estimates given are ballpark ranges. An estimate is an educated guess. If you want a cost proposal, then you will pay for that.

The only exception is for customers we have done a lot of work for or contractors who use us exclusively that have a high close rate. We will do those for free as those jobs are usually within 15 minutes of our office.


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

ChrisConnor said:


> If you bring your plumbing to me, then the estimate is free. Other that that, it's 49.00 dispatch/cursory diagnostic.


HAHAHA brilliant, we use exactly the same answer


----------



## kellybhutchings (Jul 29, 2008)

If people do not want to pay for a trip fee they don't want to pay you at all, don't waste your time.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Quoted a bargain hunter today over the phone, for a typical 40 gal gas water heater. After he told me how long it was actually only going to take me, & how easy of a job it was going to be,I quoted him $750. He was silent for about 5 sec. before he said,"is there any way you can do better than that"? I said hale yes, how about $800, thats definetly better.:laughing:


----------



## lindsaylu (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi! I am new to this site. 
I had a question about charging a service call if we have to go back to the customers house a second time if say for instance we didn't have the part to fix it and it had to be ordered or something of that nature.

How do you handle this?

Thanks!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

lindsaylu said:


> Hi! I am new to this site.
> I had a question about charging a service call if we have to go back to the customers house a second time if say for instance we didn't have the part to fix it and it had to be ordered or something of that nature.
> 
> How do you handle this?
> ...


Full rate on both, two separate service calls involved, two separate invoices, not your fault they have something needing fixed that is not a common stocked part.

How long did you say you have been an office manager?


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Ron said:


> Full rate on both, two separate service calls involved, two separate invoices, not your fault they have something needing fixed that is not a common stocked part.
> 
> How long did you say you have been an office manager?


 Nice! :laughing:


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

lindsaylu said:


> Hi! I am new to this site.
> I had a question about charging a service call if we have to go back to the customers house a second time if say for instance we didn't have the part to fix it and it had to be ordered or something of that nature.
> 
> How do you handle this?
> ...


 You sure your not the home owner trolling?:brows:


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

That's my policy too...:thumbup:



robthaplumber said:


> $49.00 and will waive the fee if work is done on that visit.


----------



## lindsaylu (Apr 7, 2010)

njoy plumbing said:


> You sure your not the home owner trolling?:brows:


Haha
No I assure you I'm not 
We do not normally charge people a second service call. My father owns the company and I think we should unless maybe it is something we should have stocked and don't. 

If the service call is to cover gas and stuff how can I justify charging another service call to him? 

Any suggestions or maybe an opinion the other way?


----------



## lindsaylu (Apr 7, 2010)

Ron said:


> Full rate on both, two separate service calls involved, two separate invoices, not your fault they have something needing fixed that is not a common stocked part.
> 
> How long did you say you have been an office manager?


I have been the office manager for about 3 years now. We are a very small family company and I had no previous experience(I am 28) so everything has just been a learning process.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

lindsaylu said:


> Haha
> No I assure you I'm not
> We do not normally charge people a second service call. My father owns the company and I think we should unless maybe it is something we should have stocked and don't.
> 
> ...


Please tell us the story behind your question. 

Was the job completed the same day or did it requires a reschedule?


----------



## lindsaylu (Apr 7, 2010)

Ron said:


> Please tell us the story behind your question.
> 
> Was the job completed the same day or did it requires a reschedule?


Really no story. It just happens periodically. 

I just know that we can't stock every possible part for toilets and water heaters and whatnot and sometimes we have to order a part or come back to the shop. 

I had a customer ask me once if we charged a service call to come back to his house if we didn't have the correct part. I wasn't sure what to say since my dad doesn't have a set in stone policy really. He just told me he normally doesn't charge a second service call. 
I mean, if we don't know the exact brand of a heater or toilet or sink, whatever how can we be sure what we need on the truck? So, I think if we go there and have to go pick up a special part they should have to pay for it. But I guess my dad thinks that will put people off. He is a really fair guy but he is getting better about getting money out of people


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Here if the part is out there and it is not one we should normally stock, time on the customers clock ticks for all the time it takes to go get the part return and finish the job.

Example: Commercial rotating waste drain, we don't do these everyday so we don't stock one on our trucks, we charge out the time having to go get it if it is readily avail, if we have to order a part, what ever it is, we change a new service call on the job. 1st call out is a invoice, on ordered up parts, once in, 2nd invoice is created.

Can you give us an intro so we know who were talking to? Click link for the intro. Intro


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

lindsaylu said:


> Haha
> No I assure you I'm not
> We do not normally charge people a second service call. My father owns the company and I think we should unless maybe it is something we should have stocked and don't.
> 
> ...


 We can't carry everything in our vans/trucks, so I Tell them that before hand that the meter is running. The only way that changes is if they let you know the brand & the exact problem. Our dispatcher has a list of ?'s to ask that usually narrows it down. We also charge a mileage fee on anything over 10km radius. Not may complaints from customers.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I like others can usually give them a price on sall drain jobs or faucet leaks.But I always say this will be close if I dont run into unexpected.Once Mr Patello called me at supper went on and on jabbing about all his problems and started yelling when I told him I would have to come out and look and if he didnt use me it would be a 50 dollar trip charge I finally told him to call his doctor and get a price and I wasnt working for my health and I didnt need the practice .He then understood and told me to come on out guess I was finally talking HIS language!!!!


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Typically we would charge $45-$65. for the first visit depending on how much time was spent at the job. A diagnosis was made, therefore we did provide service.

Second visit is billed out like any other call.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Free Sucks, If someone wants a ball park, I will generally give them a smart ass answer like Yankee stadium. If they stay on phone then they must be serious about wasting my time. I try to get them to crawl under the house and climb on the roof and take pictures. I had a guy call me and ask how much to fix his water heater, I replied 80 dollars an hour plus parts. He then asked how much it would be if he brought the unit to my shop. I told him 80 plus parts. That seemed to confuse him and make him very angry and rude.


----------



## lindsaylu (Apr 7, 2010)

You guys are hilarious and thanks for the info. 
I am the only one in the office so I have to handle all incoming calls and since I don't know a lot about plumbing it is hard for me when people start asking me for specifics and sometimes I get flustered.
Since I don't know anything about plumbing it is hard for me to tell them how much it might cost. That is why I normally just say 99 minimum for the 1st half an hour 88 an hour after that. Most of the time it works out ok.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I have a $38 deployment fee. If they need a water heater I will quote it, but then I have to go get it. I used to stock them, but I don't sell that many anymore with the advent of the Homeys and Lowes. Since the deployment fee is included in the price, I only charge it once. If they say they have to talk to their wife first and they'll get back to me, I get the $38 and tell them I'll deduct it back if they call me to do the job. That happened last week and he didn't call so I called him to find out that he had a neighbor who's 'done it before!' and whose back wasn't injured. (The owner's back was injured.)

Around here, people will do anything to avoid paying a plumber.


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

Herk said:


> I have a $38 deployment fee. If they need a water heater I will quote it, but then I have to go get it. I used to stock them, but I don't sell that many anymore with the advent of the Homeys and Lowes. Since the deployment fee is included in the price, I only charge it once. If they say they have to talk to their wife first and they'll get back to me, I get the $38 and tell them I'll deduct it back if they call me to do the job. That happened last week and he didn't call so I called him to find out that he had a neighbor who's 'done it before!' and whose back wasn't injured. (The owner's back was injured.)
> 
> Around here, people will do anything to avoid paying a plumber.


Same here... gotta phone them up every day for a week before they pay, IF you're lucky


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I dont have time to drive out to a house,look at the minor problem and just collect 38.00. I wouldn't get out of bed for 38.00.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*I found a new approach to free estimates....camera phones*

I did this a few times since the first of the year and
it actually works pretty well:thumbup::thumbup:

a lot of people are more than willing to do this for me 
and save both of us the time and trouble.....

The customer wants me to come out and just look at a water
heater and tell them wether it needs to be 
changed out or not.....rusty on the bottom.. 
*just wants to get a price ......."so that they can work it into their budget."".* 

the home inspector has come out and says the flu on their water 
heater is going the wrong way, will you come out* for free* to look
at the flu and tell me if the inspector is right or not???...


or the customer has a wackey MIX_IT tub faucet or dont know 
what kind it is and expects me to come out and look at
it and give them a price..to repair only .....


I have told them that I will NOT come out to their homes 
just to look see what something is for them... 

but if they were to take a few pictures of it with their *camera phones* 
and E-MAIL the pictures to me to look at....
then its FREE FREE FREE:thumbup::thumbup:


I had a tight wad lady in New york send me pics of her *Delta Antique*
*brass* 600 tub faucet that some other plumber had accidently torn out of the wall...
. I Told her to send me some pics... I was able to match the trim up,,,
but she did not want to pay for the whole facuet.. she expected me to break up the
whole complete set and send her the one part....NO WAY..


I am gonnna start letting them crawl down into their own
flooded crawl spaces and send me the pics of what they
want estimated for free.......


I figure , if they cant fit down there,
I wont be able to either:laughing::laughing::laughing:











o


.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I like your idea Master Mark!

I can hear it now though:

Customer - you want me to what?

Me - To quote a price to fix your running toilet I need to know what's in it. Lift the tank lid and take a picture of the insides. If there is printing on the flip side of the lid, that would be helpful too! Oh, while you are at it, take a pic. of the shut-off valve and supply. May be helpful if you take pics of any steps I may have to climb too.

Customer - That's ridiculous. I don't have time to take pics and send it to you.

Me - And I have time to drive out to your home, do the same steps minus the pics, and write up a quote for FREE? It's your toilet and you cannot be bothered, yet you expect me to do it for FREE? 

giggl'n

I will keep this logged in the back of my mind for that 'extra special' priceshopper.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

PlumbCrazy said:


> I like your idea Master Mark!
> 
> I can hear it now though:
> 
> ...


You should focus on somthing else. If you cant handle a price shopper with ease by now you quite possibly never will. Theres no need to talk to customers like that on the phone. If you would rather not take the job just say so. Be honest,direct and conduct business not a pissing match.
Being a smartass on the phone is not the way to grow a business.


----------



## lucius (Nov 3, 2009)

_yes;we dont charge for estimates but there is a travel charge............[[[[[[[[[[[_


----------



## douggiefresh (Apr 14, 2010)

"I do have a small call out charge to deter time-wasters, but this ensures I can keep my labour costs at a minimum (as you're not paying for other time-wasters) " 

Just hearing something positive is enough to counter the negative, and get them over the line.:thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

*service call charge*

Service call charge, how much is it and why. I am surprised by the limitations we in the trades put on ourselves by giving a price. This happened today with a client. They asked for a price and started to inform me on the problem. The client and I started to chat on the phone and I was able to have her tell me all the different companies that gave her a price already. Not one company gave her an indication that they have experience with this particular issue.

My first question after the discovery of all the other companies was and always is what made you call me? The vast majority of the times it is a referral. I keep this information for when I need to pull this back out when I am complete with what I call discovery time for the client. I start asking questions about the problem and then throw solutions. These are questions generally not asked by the quick price over the phone. When my questions are complete I ask the client what he or she would like to do and why. The normal response is to request an appointment. I then inform the client again to our service charge is and I will give an exact quote prior to the start of the job.

I am going to use the delta faucet repair as an example. It is a simple repair and one that can be quoted over the phone. Here is where plumbers set the limitations within in the profession and on our clients. I arrived and it is discovered that the client cans food, fixes large dinners using large pots and pans, and washers her hair in the kitchen sink. The more she talks the more it is understood she is just living with this faucet instead of something that would serve her better. This is a discovery of more needs isn’t it? Would a high rise faucet or a pull out spray faucet be of better use to the client? Isn’t it better to give the client a choice of options? When a price is given the option is to do the job or not do the job. Giving options to upgrade or repair gives the perception that the option is to do the repair or replace the faucet with a faucet that fits more needs.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I have a solution that settles it all and makes the customer show his true colors. Its my time and material price for typical repairs. They either like the price per hour and are ok with it and trust me to be the professional the called or the can not like it and call sombody else. I must be doing somthing right because I stay busy. Serice work fills in between remodels and larger projects. Building trust with a 100.00 service call will get you alot of bigger projects. My work sells itself and I like that.


----------



## PlumbingTheCape (Mar 1, 2010)

TheMaster said:


> I have a solution that settles it all and makes the customer show his true colors. Its my time and material price for typical repairs. They either like the price per hour and are ok with it and trust me to be the professional the called or the can not like it and call sombody else. I must be doing somthing right because I stay busy. Serice work fills in between remodels and larger projects. Building trust with a 100.00 service call will get you alot of bigger projects. My work sells itself and I like that.


In South Africa qualified plumbers lose a lot of work to unqualified guys who THINK they know how to do plumbing and can quote half the price we charge and then use the cheapest materials they can lay their grease paws on!!! 

There is no committee regulating/ inspecting the work done to see who is doing the work, so at the end of the day the customer is the biggest loser... Considering that your plumbing is only as good as its plumber


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

The Master said:


> I wouldn't get out of bed for 38.00.


No, of course not. But you gotta admit - it's a heckofa lot better than a free estimate.



The Master said:


> I must be doing somthing right because I stay busy.


You might not stay busy if you lived somewhere else. Chances are if you lived somewhere else you might have to be a bit more competitive. Have you ever had someone insist that you give them an up-front price before you start? I have. Maybe they don't do that where you live. And maybe you have so much work that you can turn away anyone who doesn't want to do things your way. But that certainly isn't true everywhere. 

For some of us, we have to do a great number of things to actually work at getting customers. In some urban areas it costs in the neighborhood of $800 + in advertising to get each new customer. In rural small towns like where I live, people simply do not like to hire plumbers at all - preferring to go to Homey to get stuff and do it themselves. So I have to do what I can to get and keep customers.

Today, I repaired a faucet for a customer that I worked for last week. All they needed on that trip was a new Woodford faucet handle and I only charged the $38 dispatch fee. Today, I charged them $138 to swap out a Moen cartridge. (To that, I added changing the aerator for free, a new (slightly used) cap for the Moen handle, and cleaning up my work area when I was finished.)


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Herk said:


> No, of course not. But you gotta admit - it's a heckofa lot better than a free estimate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I give free estimates everyday. Based on a by the hour price and the materials+tax. An estimate is just what it is...an estimated cost....not an actual cost.

Have you thought of changing how you charge and see if your customers respond by calling more often for small things? I have customers that would not spend 300.00 at once but they are willing to spend 100.00 5 or 6 times. make sense? I have a minimum ticket of 90.00 and it doesn't budge. I dont negotiate a cheaper rate nor do I come out for free or for less than 90.00. It keeps price shoppers and the "broke" from wasting my time.
I cant help your community doesn't value your profession and mine does.


----------

